# Notebook CPU aufrüsten



## sneakpeek (14. Oktober 2010)

*Notebook CPU aufrüsten*

Huhu,

Also ich habe ein* Samsung R522* (Satio) welches einen C2D T6400 2x2Ghz hat:

Eigenschaften von R522-Aura T6400 Satin | Notebooks (R-Serie) von Samsung

und möchte da gerne die *CPU aufrüsten*, solange diese CPU reihe noch aktuell ist, die auswahl und der Preis noch gut sind, bevor der Notebookmarkt komplett mit Core i3 i5 und i7 bestückt ist.

*Lohnt sich ein aufrüsten* überhaupt bzgl. Preis/Leistung?

Gestalltet sich der Umbau als schwierig (hat jemand erfahrung mit Samsung notebooks?)


----------



## Kaktus (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook CPU aufrüsten*

1. Dir ist bewusst das du da keinen normalen I3, I5 oder i7 einbauen kannst, sondern eine direkte Notebook CPU benötigst die teurer sind? 
2. Du müsstest das Notebook aufschrauben. Damit verlierst du auch die Garantie auf das Gerät. 
3. Das ist nichts für laien.
4. Die Kühlung in einem Notebook ist direkt auf die verwendete CPU zugeschnitten. Eine neue CPU darf demnach keine höhere TDP erreichen als die verwendete CPU und damit sieht es schon mau aus was stärkeres zu bekommen.
5. Man müsste erst mal wissen ob das Board überhaupt mit anderen CPUs zurecht kommt. Braucht man ein neues Bios? Wenn ja, wo bekommt man es her? 

Es ist alles andere als einfach eine CPU beim Notebok zu tauschen. Nicht vergleichbar mit einem Desktop System.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook CPU aufrüsten*

ja, das ist deutlich komplizierter, und ob es sich lohnt, ist auch so ne Frage. 

Hier ein guter Thread mit GENAU dem Fall: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/92115-howto-cpu-wechsel-samsung-r522.html  da wird eine T6400 durch eine P8700 ersetzt.


Ein core i passt aber nicht aufs Board. Und bei games: ein T6400 zusammen mit der 4650 ist an sich schon sehr gut. Du müßtest da schon nen P8400 mindestens nehmen, und kurioserweise ist zB der P8700 in einigen Benches sogar schlechter, siehe AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ bei COD4 auf mittel mit dem P8700 sind es 53FPS, mit dem T6400 54FPS. Klick auf die Einzelwerte, da stehen dann die CPUs.

zB ein P8700 kostet ab 180€. Da ist echt die Frage, ob es sich lohnt... Da kannst Du auch direkt Dein Notebook verkaufen, 200-300€ drauflegen und ein neues mit nem core i3/5 und der AMD 5650 (besser als ne 4650) kaufen   vlt. mail carvahall mal an, ob er auch Leistungsvergleiche gemacht hat (er redet nur von GTA4, dass es flüssig geht und vorher anscheinend nicht - da steht aber nicht mal, mit welchen Details usw. )


----------



## sneakpeek (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook CPU aufrüsten*

okay, also eher unwahrscheinich dass sich sowas lohnt.
ich lese jetzt erst mal den [HOWTO] Thread durch... dann entscheide ich mich

und, um core i3 usw ging es mir eigentlich nicht. das hab ich falsch ausgedrückt. ich dachte mir nur, dass die auswahl an z.b. C2D Pxxx prozessoren jetzt noch größer ist als in einem halben jahr, wenn fast ausschließlich nur noch notebooks mit Core i3 usw ausgestattet werden.

aber wenn ich für ein gewisses leistungs plus schon 180 euro reinstecken muss... siehts eher schlecht aus.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook CPU aufrüsten*

Du brauchst ja ne mobile-CPU, und Du müßtest Sockel P haben. Da wäre die billigste CPU, die besser als ne T6400 ist und noch zu haben ist, die P9500 für 175€: CPUs/Intel Mobile | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und ob das dann wirklich was bringt, ist fraglich. Bzw: worum genau geht es Dir? Ein bestimmtes Spiel? Anwendung? Allgemein gaming?


----------



## sneakpeek (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook CPU aufrüsten*

also prinzipiell geht es mir einfach um mehr leistung. ganz im allgemeinen.
ich habe eben auch vor CAD anwendungen auf meinem notebook zu nutzen, und dachte mir, dass dafür eine leistungsstärkere CPU bestimmt nicht schlecht wäre.
aber scheinbar nicht zu einem guten preis^^


----------



## lorenco (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Notebook CPU aufrüsten*

hallo

im volgenden sollte dir klar sein das die preise für notebook hardware immer höher sind als die herkömlicher hardware.

was die cpu angeht muss ich mienem vorredner recht geben.
und der preis ist für neu auch angemessen günstig.

habe da schon teurere gesehen.

ich habe da aber auch noch eine p7350 cpu abzugeben.
kannst dich ja melden wenn interesse besteht.

mfg


----------



## titoyasir (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Notebook CPU aufrüsten*

Hallo Leute,

wiedermal einen User der Hilfe braucht, )

ich möchte meine CPU P7450 mit eine T9800 tauschen. 
ist es möglich?  temperature?
in dem Laptop sind auch andere CPU's eingebauet worden ZB. Q9000 und der ist von der Leistung verbrauch noch größer als das T9800

dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

Laptop Daten:
Acer Aspire 7738G.
CPU:  P7450
GPU: Nvidia GT 240M
RAM: 4GB DDR3


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Notebook CPU aufrüsten*

Als erstes mal die Frage, was Du Dir davon versprichst und wo Du so eine CPU herbekommst ^^


----------



## titoyasir (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Notebook CPU aufrüsten*

Die CPU habe ich schon, 
Ich brauche mehr rechenleistung für meine Arbeit.


----------

